# How to transport



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

How do most of you transport your goats? The 2 goats I'm looking at are 14 weeks and Nigerian Dwarfs. I keep thinking I could hold them in the back seat of my Honda Accord but my hubby thinks I'm crazy. Is the better way putting them in a cage for dog carrier and transporting them covered in the back of a truck? Other ideas?


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hubby remembered that we have a large wooden box/crate in the barn that he thinks would be perfect to transport the goats in. It is all enclosed, except for the front which is open and is as large as the biggest dog crate I saw at the local feed store. It would fit in the bed of his Nissan Frontier. You all think this would be fine to bring home 2 goats? Thanks!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

We have done Pet taxi's to tarp in the back of a SUV. Little ones kids have held on there laps.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had goats in my lap or in a crate or in a pet taxi or running around in the back seat. Which ever works for you. The box sounds good.


----------



## bmanchester (May 31, 2013)

I've wondered the same thing. We have a small pickup and a mini van. I was planning on using the truck and building a crate for them. I'm looking at a yearling Lamancha and a 3 year old Lamancha/Nubian cross. It's an hour and a half drive. Do you think they would be okay? I would think with little ones the back seat would work fine if it wasn't too long of a drive!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I fold my seats up in my truck and lay a sheet of plastic down and an old blanket on that. My goats travel better than my dogs.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cali2013 said:


> Hubby remembered that we have a large wooden box/crate in the barn that he thinks would be perfect to transport the goats in. It is all enclosed, except for the front which is open and is as large as the biggest dog crate I saw at the local feed store. It would fit in the bed of his Nissan Frontier. You all think this would be fine to bring home 2 goats? Thanks!


Yes.


----------



## Maegan (May 12, 2013)

We have what is called a goat tote. You can put your goats in it in the back of your truck. Or you can strap it down in a trailer. We put them in a small trailer so it will be easier for us to unload and load them up.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, love the goat tote! Had to google it. It looks perfect for transporting goats. Will have to keep my eye out for one. In the meantime, I believe we will use this large wooden box/crate we already have. Put them in with some straw and use a piece of goat fencing to cover the top. Thanks for all replies!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes it will work


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We have a home made goat tote that my dad made from free material. 
Saved us about 300+$!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Holding young ones in the back is totally fine! Dog crates work as well, the & extra-large ones work for adult goats.

Reminds me of when my mom used to drive my friends, the goats and I in the car to our Vacation Bible School every day for a week. It was in our Expedition, that was holding 1 adult and 5 kids each holding a baby Nubian. People thought it was like a clown-car when we all got out


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

My grandma let me borrow her GMC Envoy SUV to transport an adult Nubian doe I was bringing home. The back cargo area is roomy enough for a few younger goats or one adult. I rolled down the back window just enough for the doe's head to look out and got some funny looks from the drivers behind me, Nubian ears flapping in the wind like a happy dog looking out the car window! Lol

The other time we transported our yearling Alpine to get bred. Went to Petsmart and bought the largest dog crate they sold, which was sized for an adult Great Dane. We used several ratchet straps to secure it to the bed of the truck and bedded it with straw. She was safely bedded down the whole trip.


----------

